# guide pin



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

hi guys,
having trouble finding a guide pin for the older life-like chassis
its the one that holds the axle in place.
any ideas?
thanks.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Try Bob at BADL Hobbies or Jim at JAG Hobbies or Bob at Lucky Bob's.

http://badlhby.com/index.php?cPath=61_86

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_life-like.htm

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/wizzard-lifelike-stock-replacement-parts.html

Incidentally, the M-car guide pins are a very good thing to have around if you run Tomy Turbos or Tomy SRTs. The front axle holes on those chassis can get loose and because they pop in from the top they can get dislodged while running the car or in a wreck. The M-car guide pin fixes this problem very nicely. I use them on my SRT race cars. If you're going to order some, consider getting some spares.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks, good tips!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

How many do you need? I just did a trade with TCR Russ and got 5 extras with some spare parts. I do not need any extras and will be happy to share the wealth of Russ' generosity.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now that's what I'm talkin 'bout.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

thankyou leeroy!
but i already ordered some


----------

